# Finns in Sudan



## Mikko1208 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just got some pics from Finns in Sudan, and couple of pics from mid-February from the first finns who left to the area..

First 4 are from the first group from mid-february


----------



## Mikko1208 (Apr 21, 2008)

Then two sets from Sudan. The first set, unloading stuff and getting ready


----------



## Mikko1208 (Apr 21, 2008)

and the last patch, patrolling etc.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 21, 2008)

Great Pictures! Love the Susi ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 21, 2008)

Excellent pics Mikko!  Thanks for posting those.;)


----------



## Mikko1208 (Apr 21, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Great Pictures! Love the Susi ;)



I love it too, specially riding in it. Like you`re riding in a washing machine ;)>:{


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mikko1208 said:


> I love it too, specially riding in it. Like you`re riding in a washing machine ;)>:{




We should have bought that instead of the mowag 

All the Army Fitters knew how to fix it(not that it broke down much) and we all loved it!..


----------

